# Fear to tread



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

yes Fear to Tread arrived in the post this morning, i am seriously looking foward to this one. So when i done everything i need to do today then i guess eveything else goes on the backburner.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Great, though this should be in the What Are You Reading? thread.


LotN


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

gothik said:


> yes Fear to Tread arrived in the post this morning, i am seriously looking foward to this one. So when i done everything i need to do today then i guess eveything else goes on the backburner.


Mine as well


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Great, though this should be in the What Are You Reading? thread.
> 
> 
> LotN


oops my appologies Lotn, will remember next time although not started it yet still reading The Primarchs.


----------



## F22Reject (May 2, 2011)

I just wrapped up reading Fear To Tread & i was greatly impressed. Quite possibly the best HH book i've read since The First Heretic...although Know No Fear was pretty good. 

Anyways ~ question for you all, & i don't know if it is a spoiler or not, so semi-advanced warning.

At the end the Angels end up with the Ultramarines. Whats the significance of this? what is this leading too? Does it tie into Lorgar & Angron's covert mission into their territory? Kinda felt like their was more to it than an oops don't mind us as we pass on through.....


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I've seen a few post on the end of this book, on various Fora, but (because I'm a special snowflake) I think I've spotted a wrinkle that hasn't been brought up (as far as I can see, anyway!). _Imperium Secundus.
If Sanguinius is talking to Guilliman, then it seems likely, logical even, that the big RG will tell him of his plans of not just saving but continuing the Emperor's dream beyond this conflict. Such a plan like this, and from what we've seen of Guilliman, would not be achieved in secrecy. Primarchs, as we see from Horus' rebellion against being steered by Chaos, do not like being manipulated. So, so what? well, Sanguinius gets back to Terra with the knowledge of IS; the Emperor is going to find out. No way he can't.
This could change a lot. Maybe the Emperor agrees and orders RG to hang back, saving the Ultras as a cohesive fighting force to use in the aftermath/try to kill Horus, should the Emperor fall. Maybe he strongly disagrees and RG is pushed aside and told to stay away, considered disloyal- this would make his taking of power and saving the Imperium after the HH rather ironic. However, being described as most like the Emperor in terms of his ideals, I can only imagine that the Big E is something of a fan of RG's IS.
Unless I'm reading too much into it!

GFP_


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Giant Fossil Penguin said:


> I've seen a few post on the end of this book, on various Fora, but (because I'm a special snowflake) I think I've spotted a wrinkle that hasn't been brought up (as far as I can see, anyway!). _Imperium Secundus.
> If Sanguinius is talking to Guilliman, then it seems likely, logical even, that the big RG will tell him of his plans of not just saving but continuing the Emperor's dream beyond this conflict. Such a plan like this, and from what we've seen of Guilliman, would not be achieved in secrecy. Primarchs, as we see from Horus' rebellion against being steered by Chaos, do not like being manipulated. So, so what? well, Sanguinius gets back to Terra with the knowledge of IS; the Emperor is going to find out. No way he can't.
> This could change a lot. Maybe the Emperor agrees and orders RG to hang back, saving the Ultras as a cohesive fighting force to use in the aftermath/try to kill Horus, should the Emperor fall. Maybe he strongly disagrees and RG is pushed aside and told to stay away, considered disloyal- this would make his taking of power and saving the Imperium after the HH rather ironic. However, being described as most like the Emperor in terms of his ideals, I can only imagine that the Big E is something of a fan of RG's IS.
> Unless I'm reading too much into it!
> ...


_

That's actually a very good point. 

It does also raise the question as to whether Sanguinius himself sympathised with Guilliman's Imperium Secundus. Also, if Sanguinius and the IX were able to make it to Terra from Ultramar, it seems to suggest Guilliman, the XIII, and other loyalist elements that had mustered at Ultramar could have done so as well.

The form of warp beacon that was able to project a greater signal that the Astronomican in the eyes of the IX Legion Navigators is what intrigues me the most though._


----------



## Freakytah (Nov 20, 2009)

F22Reject said:


> I just wrapped up reading Fear To Tread & i was greatly impressed. Quite possibly the best HH book i've read since The First Heretic...although Know No Fear was pretty good.
> 
> Anyways ~ question for you all, & i don't know if it is a spoiler or not, so semi-advanced warning.
> 
> At the end the Angels end up with the Ultramarines. Whats the significance of this? what is this leading too? Does it tie into Lorgar & Angron's covert mission into their territory? Kinda felt like their was more to it than an oops don't mind us as we pass on through.....


I don't have the link handy but there's another thread in this sub-forum that discusses that very question (half way down the first page).


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I was looking on some maps of the galaxy to try to find the Signus Cluster. It must be somewhere in the general vicinity of Ultramar; there's no way it could be in, say, the Segmentum Obscurus, as the Warp turbulence didn't seem enough to fling an entire fleet half way across the galaxy. Is Signus right out on the Galactic fringe?
The unexpected Warp beacon may also be RG trying to use the WBs successes against them. The UM Librarius could have been re-instated and noticed something dodgy about Calth. RG, a-plottin' and a-thinkin', might be latching on to this Warp-y tech (that's an AdMech technical term, by the way) and getting some use out of it for himself. Maybe he's getting a better view of the Galactic situation than we ever thought; that certainly would explain why he told Sanguinius that he was expected. (In pulled this out of my arse, all by myself!)

GFP


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I am lost here, was signus before the sacking of calth or after, 
if before the Sanguinus would have told him of the WB
if after that means the ultramar astronomican has not been destroyed by Lorgar and Angron


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

piemelke said:


> I am lost here, was signus before the sacking of calth or after,


It goes: _Know No Fear - Betrayer - Fear to Tread. _ KNF and BET are set about the same time.



piemelke said:


> if after that means the ultramar astronomican has not been destroyed by Lorgar and Angron


Oh, man. They are so not there to do _that._


----------



## F22Reject (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Freak. I'll check it out.


----------



## Garrak (Jun 18, 2012)

One question regarding the timeline of events. At the end of False Gods (if my memory still works like it should) somebody says that the Ultramarines at gathering at Calth, the Angels are going to Signum Cluster and Russ is heading to Prospero. The book left me with the impression that Prospero, Signum and Istvaan III were happening at the same time. So what would be the order of events and the time between them?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Garrak said:


> One question regarding the timeline of events. At the end of False Gods (if my memory still works like it should) somebody says that the Ultramarines at gathering at Calth, the Angels are going to Signum Cluster and Russ is heading to Prospero. The book left me with the impression that Prospero, Signum and Istvaan III were happening at the same time. So what would be the order of events and the time between them?


_The Outcast Dead_ aside, Prospero has to occur at roughly the same time as Isstvan III. Considering the Wolves were unleashed _before_ Horus's treachery was revealed by Garro. Calth occured after Isstvan V. The Signus campaign began before the Isstvan campaigns, but by the time the Blood Angels had wrapped it up and translated to Ultramar, Calth was over.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

*Child-of-the-Emperor: *That sounds about right. The BA's could have been in the warp for ages which allows everything else to play out. Betime they get to Calth the betrayal is all out in the open. 

I guess this still raises the question of: if the BA's make it back to terra in time for the end game, why aren't the UM's there too? We all think we know the answer to that, but surely the other loyalists must be questioning their motives in the aftermath? They could have turned the tide and maybe, just maybe, saved the Emporer from being slain. The DA's and Space Wolves are left cursing themselves for not making it in time, wouldn't the loyal Ultramarines be left feeling equally as guilty? 

*Dead.Blue.Clown:* We're always trying to piece together a timeline and even _HH: Collected Vissions_ is a bit fluffy. Do the HH authors have a big time line map with all the events on to stop them getting confused? And if so, do you think this will ever be put out in the public domain for the fans? Maybe in another art book or even the new Forge World HH series?


----------

